# kovachii blooming sequence



## orchid527 (Feb 7, 2019)

This is a follow up to a previous post. The first photo is of the plant in a 6 inch plastic pot growing in Promix+perlite+limestone. The bud is 18 days old since it emerged from the sheath.





This is at day 36 with the first signs of a seam developing. The bud is about 4 cm long.





This is at day 39 with the seam beginning to open. The bud is more than 5 cm long.





This is at day 40 as the bud is rapidly expanding. It is initially about the size of a small chicken egg.





This is at day 41 (today) from the side and from the front. It is still opening and expanding and the flower is already at 16 cm. I can see dark purple spots within the pouch. There is a slight defect in the right petal, but it most likely won't be there the next time it flowers. So far, it has good shape and color, but it will need about 2 more weeks to see if the flower distorts. I have high hopes.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2019)

That's a beauty, Mike! Nice form and color.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2019)

what's the plan for the flower, using the pollen for anything?


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 7, 2019)

I have two awarded kovachii hybrids in bloom right now that I would like to cross with this plant, provided that it keeps this shape. I'll be putting them into a show in 8 days and will probably pollinate the flowers right after the show. Mike


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

That's a beauty!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow. That&rsquo;s beautiful


----------



## Carper (Feb 7, 2019)

Love the colour and form Mike, an excellent achievement. I have had a seedling now for nearly 10 years. It has had an empty sheath on the last 2 mature growths.2 further growths should mature later this year. What strength feed are you using and at what PH. Do you you add limestone, dolomite lime, oyster shell etc. Have been advised the PH needs to be nearer 7 to initiate flowering.

Gary
UK


----------



## Gilda (Feb 7, 2019)

Awesome photos ! Almost like waiting on a baby to be born ☺
Looks like a great flower. Hope it keeps that form !!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 7, 2019)

Carper said:


> Love the colour and form Mike, an excellent achievement. I have had a seedling now for nearly 10 years. It has had an empty sheath on the last 2 mature growths.2 further growths should mature later this year. What strength feed are you using and at what PH. Do you you add limestone, dolomite lime, oyster shell etc. Have been advised the PH needs to be nearer 7 to initiate flowering.
> 
> Gary
> UK



Gary

Regarding this plant, it has been a good grower from the beginning, quickly outpacing its sibs in the first years. I have always grown this in a mix of about 4 parts Promix, 1 part perlite and a handful of granular limestone. I'm pretty sure that the limestone washes out in a few weeks. I've been tempted to grow it in something else, but every time I check, the roots are in good shape, so I keep using the Promix blend. From time to time, the leaves can look a little yellow and when that happens, I just add a little dolomite powder, but it probably washes out in a few weeks too. I have checked the pH of the effluent from the pot in the past and it is close to neutral. Regarding fertilizer, I use about a quarter of a teaspoon/gallon of 3:1 RO+tap almost every time I water, unless I see a buildup of salts on the surface, then I use straight RO for a time or two. I do not use low K. My gut feeling is that the medium/fertilizer/water combinations determine how well the plant grows, but if you want them to bloom, they need a lot of light in the late fall/early winter along with some cooler temperatures.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2019)

Huge and lovely. I hope you'll keep us posted as the flower matures.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 8, 2019)

Congrats!! 

Now, I'm going to try promix for repotting my phrags.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 8, 2019)

Superb! You must be very pleased with it,
David


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 8, 2019)

Beautiful!

Owning a few kovachii myself, there's something special about a blooming kovachii...


----------



## xiphius (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow! I love seeing the progression. Great post! That's a beautiful flower. Well grown sir. Well grown...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2019)

Cool! Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2019)

nice sequence.
awesome flower


----------



## eaborne (Feb 13, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------

